# snail eggs?



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

that's my guess, anyway. A cluster of about 20 eggs in a clear, gelatinous sac. Any special care I should be giving this thing, besides not vacuming it? I'm okay with snails in the tank so I'd like to see them hatch. They seem to be cleaning up the leaves and sides nicely and they are cool to watch.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

You can just leave them there and they will hatch in due time depending on water temperature. Keep your eyes open for tiny moving snails in the coming days.


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

I had some like that in my tank. Didn't know what they were too so I left them, then I had an outbreak in baby pond snails!


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Are they asolene spixi eggs? Marisas? Common ramshorns?

Just a warning.....baby spixis will eat live plants even though the adults don't.

Marisas gobble live plants right through their lives and Common Ramshorns will eat plants if they don't find enough food.

Best of luck with them....my spixis won't stop laying eggs.


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

They are not striped like the spixis, nor do they have the ramshorn shape. They have either a globose or conical shell - if I had to guess I'd say globose, because it's fatter - and their shells are a golden almost copper color with a very metallic sheen. They are pretty stunning. I'll try to get a picture tonight. So far no leaf damage at all from the adults, and they roam pretty rapidly around the tank. I had no idea they could move so fast, dragging that crazy leg all the while.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

The shape makes me think trapdoor snails but they are livebearers so don't lay eggs.

Visit www.applesnail.net and check out their species pages.


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

the closest thing I found was Viviparus georgianus. Related to the trapdoor, I believe. 

Any chance that the eggs are copepods and not snails? Because last night there were little while bumblers all over (I posted about that and some thought they were copepods).

Funny aside: Viviparus georgianus also known as "mystery snails." I'll say.


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

both the snail and the eggs look like this:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=G


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Saw the snail pic and they are a species of Lymnaea.

They don't eat plants and do well in ponds too.

Good luck with them.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Do you mean this:

Freshly laid eggs:









Newly hatched:









Adult:









More photos of these pond snail (Lymnaea peregra) eggs development could be seen here:
http://www.theteh.com/html/extreme_macro_closeup.html

I find these snails extremely helpful in cleaning up left over food and their reproduction is not as fast as some others such as ramshorn or Malaysian trumpet snails. They don't eat plants at all that's the good thing about them.

From my experience, if you have Sparkling/Dwarf/Croaking gouramis in your tank, they will hunt down these snails to extinction (in your tank)!


----------



## Gregor Samsa Mendel (May 29, 2006)

Nice pictures!

Last night I happened to catch a group of these just as they were hatching. There was a hole alone one edge of their slime mass, and they were following each other out of it, one by one.


----------



## Gregor Samsa Mendel (May 29, 2006)

oops--that should say "a hole along one edge of their slime mass"


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

*Um, oh my god.*

Theteh!!!!!!!!!!!!
Those pictures are ridiculous! I'm trying to catch my breath. Seriously, you are so incredible talented. And they are exactly my snails, to boot. No gouramis in this tank - just really horny guppies - so I'll just kick back and enjoy them. And Gregor - the same procession is happening in my tank tonight, the big "walkout." I'm a proud mama.


----------



## Gregor Samsa Mendel (May 29, 2006)

heidisue--For a beginner like me, snails are just great. They help keep algae under control, they're practically impossible to kill, and at $0.00 each (plus the price of aquarium plants), the price is right.


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

yeah, just got back from a trip and my tank less of a fishtank than a snailtank. If they weren't so pretty I'd mind but they are so cool looking and so far no harm to the beloved plants.


----------

